# APPCRASH, sidebar.exe and wmplayer.exe. Windows 7.



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello,

I am running Windows 7 Ultimate on a AMD system with 4 GB of ram. Recently I started getting the errors below. The first error pops up once I log into windows (sidebar). The second error Pops any time I start or try to use Media Player. I tried system restore and it did not help. I ran Windows in "clean boot" state and safe mode and the errors were still present.

I'd appreciate any help to take care of this issue. Thank you very Much. 



Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	sidebar.exe
Application Version:	6.1.7600.16385
Application Timestamp:	4a5bc9e1
Fault Module Name:	OLEAUT32.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.1.7600.20520
Fault Module Timestamp:	4a9e1c6b
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	000000000000ce0a
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	9f5f
Additional Information 2:	9f5f7b9e4b19d6a1f2697839ec308e27
Additional Information 3:	b109
Additional Information 4:	b109bde87dde04d0841ffabaefcfbefe




Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	wmplayer.exe
Application Version:	12.0.7600.20551
Application Timestamp:	4ad998ec
Fault Module Name:	KERNELBASE.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.1.7600.16385
Fault Module Timestamp:	4a5bdbdf
Exception Code:	c06d007e
Exception Offset:	0000b727
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	0a9e
Additional Information 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3:	0a9e
Additional Information 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

First things first.
Stop the sidebar from running at startup until we can look and see if a possible bad sidebar gadget is causing this.

This has been known to happen and the easiest step in the troubleshot..

Please let us know if the trouble continues after that.


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

pat mcgroin said:


> First things first.
> Stop the sidebar from running at startup until we can look and see if a possible bad sidebar gadget is causing this.
> 
> This has been known to happen and the easiest step in the troubleshot..
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post.

Done! Disabled sidebar and naturally, the sidebar error on start-up disappeared. Unfortunately, I still get the same Appcrash error anytime I try to use Media Player.

Thanks again.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Please follow the instructions in this link and post the results
This will give me a real good snapshot of your system and its error logs.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

pat mcgroin said:


> Please follow the instructions in this link and post the results
> This will give me a real good snapshot of your system and its error logs.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


Hi Pat, Again, thank you.

Here is the Windows 7_Vista folder. 

Unfortunately, I could not run a System Health Report because I get another appcrash error there too. 

The error;

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	perfmon.exe
Application Version:	6.1.7600.16385
Application Timestamp:	4a5bc3e0
Fault Module Name:	OLEAUT32.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.1.7600.20520
Fault Module Timestamp:	4a9e1c6b
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	000000000000ce0a
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	bb03
Additional Information 2:	bb03cb12a1b4ba76cfb3bfc469dc1d59
Additional Information 3:	a1b5
Additional Information 4:	a1b54fd52d65ea129820d66d8162dd7c

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


,


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Ok I think we have an avenue of progress,
Looking at your dump file and its associated driver listings.
It would seem that you are running logmein.

The dmp file suggests that the trouble is in the creation and use of virtual address spaces.
Can you please disable that and see if thing get better?

There are a few drivers that could use some work as well but I would like to stay away from them for this little bit of time in order to see if my concept is correct.


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi,

I removed Logmein from the system entirely..sorry to say, it did not help.

Thank you,
Mac


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Was that just done recently or in the past?
The reason that I ask is that in the dmp log I saw that was there


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start, all programs. accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
regsvr32 ole32.dll press enter

then type:- 
 
regsvr32 oleaut32.dll press enter
```
Note :- you should see a confirmation of the registration

type exit and restart your computer.


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

pat mcgroin said:


> Was that just done recently or in the past?
> The reason that I ask is that in the dmp log I saw that was there


Hi Pat,

Only thing I did was installing Norton security from Comcast (my cable co.) about a week ago and I wish I did not! I was just thinking about that myself and I decided to uninstall it, I used the uninstaller from Norton to make sure I clean everything. Just did and sadly, again, it did not help.

I’d like to be able to fix the problem rather than doing a fresh install of Windows. That’s something I am trying not to even think of.

Again, thank you for your time and I’ll keep on trying whatever you think may help.

mac


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

jenae said:


> Hi, go to start, all programs. accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi jenae,

Thank you for the suggestion but that did not help either!

Mac


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I am seeing some things virtual in your dmp stack unwind and I am trying to figure out where they are originating from.

Are you running anything like Daemon Tools, Virtual machines, anything ISO or something similar?


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

pat mcgroin said:


> I am seeing some things virtual in your dmp stack unwind and I am trying to figure out where they are originating from.
> 
> Are you running anything like Daemon Tools, Virtual machines, anything ISO or something similar?


Not sure if this counts but Windows virtual machine is installed by default on Windows 7 X64 but I never used it. Other than that, no, nothing!

Thanks,
Mac


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Give me a little time on this. I have W7 pro and I do not have it default.
To the best of my knowledge this is part of MS Virtual and must be set up after the fact.
Perhaps your copy had it included but mine didnt as far as I know.

I use VMware and I will need to check in a bit more detail as many of the files are similar and confusing.

I sent a PM to someone who is MUCH better at Bsod logs than I and could possibly offer insight into this for US.


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

pat mcgroin said:


> Give me a little time on this. I have W7 pro and I do not have it default.
> To the best of my knowledge this is part of MS Virtual and must be set up after the fact.
> Perhaps your copy had it included but mine didnt as far as I know.
> 
> I use VMware and I will need to check in a bit more detail as many of the files are similar and confusing.


Sure thing Pat. I'll check back with you tomorrow and will take it from there. I gotta go to sleep, sadly I am working tomorrow!

On a side note, just ran sfc /scannow and got the message below. 
________________________________

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.
_*Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.*_
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log
______________________________________

I tried to open that CBS.log file but I could not access it even with admin privileges!

Thanks again and have a great holiday.

mac


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

*Hello, 

Still trying to solve this issue, any help is greatly appreciated.*



macsaby said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am running Windows 7 Ultimate on a AMD system with 4 GB of ram. Recently I started getting the errors below. The first error pops up once I log into windows (sidebar). The second error Pops any time I start or try to use Media Player. I tried system restore and it did not help. I ran Windows in "clean boot" state and safe mode and the errors were still present.
> 
> ...


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I havent forgot about you.
I was sick for a couple of days and didnt get on.

On my system W7 32bit pro the Virtual machine is not a default selection.

Please go to run|msconfig|services|virtual disk and tell me what is its current setting.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The first crash = sidebar and has an exception error = *0xc0000005* = memory access violation. 

The second crash is WMP and has exception code = *0xc06d007e* = [delayed mode] module not found

There are dozens of app crashes that have occurred in your system - 

```
[font=lucida console]
- WMP
- setup_wm.exe (WMP Setup)
- Windows Explorer
- IE8
- Windows Live Mail
- SearchProtocol Host
- RecordingManager (Real Networks)
- hsplayer.exe (Norton)
- SymIMI64.exe (Norton)[/font]
```
The lone mini kernel memory dump has bugcheck - 

*0x1a* = memory management error. Process running at the time of BSOD = ccsvchost.exe = Symantec Service Framework = Norton NIS/ N360 

Remove NIS/ N360 with Norton Removal Tool if not already done.

http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

This driver found in the dump file mystifies me because of its 2006 timestamp. Other files from your system show it with a 2009 timestamp. There must be an app loading this old version, possibly from \windows\winsxs folder. It belongs to Agere Windows Modem, related to audio - 

```
[font=lucida console]
ltmdm64.sys  Wed Mar 08 09:28:58 2006 (440EEA2A)
[/font]
```
Please check Device Manager - modem - for driver name/ date -
START | type *devmgmt.msc* 

A check of my Windows 7 x64 system shows two - both June 2009 - 

```
[font=lucida console]
6/10/2009      17:01:07  
c:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmagm64.inf_amd64_neutral_ef322a8cc2738a9b\ltmdm64.sys

6/10/2009      17:01:07  
c:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_mdmagm64.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b80813861db2b8fd\ltmdm64.sys[/font]
```
Knowing that WMP shares media files over network leaves me with suspicion that Orb Media may somehow be involved in WMP crashes as it shares media files as well - 

http://www.orb.com/en/how_it_works

Then again, it could be the NIS/ N360 firewall somehow interfering.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


Windows 7 x64 - BSOD Bugcheck = 0x1a (0x403,,,)

```
[font=lucida console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\052910-35349-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02852000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a8fe50
Debug session time: Sat May 29 19:02:29.504 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:38:52.642
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {403, fffff680000277b0, b23000005371f867, fffff68000030678}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+31f32 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000403, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff680000277b0
Arg3: b23000005371f867
Arg4: fffff68000030678

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_403

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  ccSvcHst.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002934608 to fffff800028c2600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06d437b8 fffff800`02934608 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00000403 fffff680`000277b0 b2300000`5371f867 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06d437c0 fffff800`028f3251 : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`00027ff8 fffffa80`04c53b30 00000000`0006c53b : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x31f32
fffff880`06d43970 fffff800`02903fca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`05bb1fff fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`04c53b30 : nt!MiDeleteVirtualAddresses+0x408
fffff880`06d43b30 fffff800`028c1853 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`0435e810 00000000`0435e808 00000000`00008000 : nt!NtFreeVirtualMemory+0x5ca
fffff880`06d43c20 00000000`76fb009a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0435e7d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76fb009a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+31f32
fffff800`02934608 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+31f32

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b88cfeb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_403_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+31f32

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_403_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+31f32

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm nt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02852000 fffff800`02e2e000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\7E9A3CAB626845DE8E10816E3080A3B72\ntkrnlmp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\ntoskrnl.exe\4B88CFEB5dc000\ntoskrnl.exe
    Image path: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image name: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Timestamp:        Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
    CheckSum:         00545094
    ImageSize:        005DC000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16539
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16539
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrnlmp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrnlmp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16539
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16539 (win7_gdr.100226-1909)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
1: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`06d437b8 fffff800`02934608 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06d437c0 fffff800`028f3251 nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x31f32
fffff880`06d43970 fffff800`02903fca nt!MiDeleteVirtualAddresses+0x408
fffff880`06d43b30 fffff800`028c1853 nt!NtFreeVirtualMemory+0x5ca
fffff880`06d43c20 00000000`76fb009a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0435e7d8 00000000`00000000 0x76fb009a
1: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd5000 fffff800`00bdf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02809000 fffff800`02852000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02852000 fffff800`02e2e000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c3c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`00c47000 fffff880`00c54000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c54000 fffff880`00c68000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c68000 fffff880`00cc6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cc6000 fffff880`00d86000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d86000 fffff880`00d96000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00d96000 fffff880`00db0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00db0000 fffff880`00dda000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00dda000 fffff880`00de5000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00de5000 fffff880`00e00000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e81000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e87000 fffff880`00f2b000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2b000 fffff880`00f3a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f3a000 fffff880`00f91000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f91000 fffff880`00f9a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00fa4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fa4000 fffff880`00fd7000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Oct 17 05:26:25 2009 (4AD98DC1)
fffff880`00fd7000 fffff880`00fe4000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00ff9000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0104a000 fffff880`01057000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01059000 fffff880`010a5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`010a5000 fffff880`01113000   SYMDS64  SYMDS64.SYS  Mon Aug 17 19:35:30 2009 (4A89E942)
fffff880`01113000 fffff880`01127000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01127000 fffff880`01162000   SYMEFA64 SYMEFA64.SYS Mon Nov 23 20:35:40 2009 (4B0B386C)
fffff880`01162000 fffff880`011c0000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011c0000 fffff880`011eb000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:06:52 2009 (4B21E17C)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`013cd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013e7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f8000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`01470000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01470000 fffff880`014e3000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`014e3000 fffff880`014f4000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`014f4000 fffff880`014fe000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`014fe000 fffff880`015f0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`015f0000 fffff880`015fb000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01825000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01825000 fffff880`01835000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01835000 fffff880`0183e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`01847000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01847000 fffff880`01850000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01857000 fffff880`018a3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Sep 15 22:18:49 2009 (4AB04B09)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018ab000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018ab000 fffff880`018e5000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`018e5000 fffff880`018f7000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`01900000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01900000 fffff880`0193a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`0193a000 fffff880`01950000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01950000 fffff880`01980000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01980000 fffff880`0198e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0198e000 fffff880`019a1000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`019b6000 fffff880`019e0000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019e9000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019f0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`019f0000 fffff880`019fe000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02000000 fffff880`020c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`020d0000 fffff880`020ed000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`020ed000 fffff880`02108000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`02108000 fffff880`02116000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`02116000 fffff880`0212f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Oct 20 23:27:07 2009 (4ADE7F8B)
fffff880`0212f000 fffff880`02137080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`02138000 fffff880`02146000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`02146000 fffff880`02153000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`02153000 fffff880`02176000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`02176000 fffff880`02197000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`02197000 fffff880`021ac000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`021ac000 fffff880`021c4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`021c4000 fffff880`021e2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`021e2000 fffff880`021fa000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02a41000 fffff880`02a6e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`02a6e000 fffff880`02abc000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`02abc000 fffff880`02adf000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`02adf000 fffff880`02ae6000   RaInfo   RaInfo.sys   Fri Jan 04 13:57:14 2008 (477E818A)
fffff880`02ae6000 fffff880`02af9000   LMIRfsDriver LMIRfsDriver.sys Mon Jul 14 12:26:56 2008 (487B7E50)
fffff880`02af9000 fffff880`02b9f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`02b9f000 fffff880`02baa000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`02baa000 fffff880`02bd7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`02bd7000 fffff880`02be9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`02c26000 fffff880`02c7c180   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:38 2009 (4AB97AB6)
fffff880`02c7d000 fffff880`02c91000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02c91000 fffff880`02cb8000   Ironx64  Ironx64.SYS  Wed Nov 25 18:04:17 2009 (4B0DB7F1)
fffff880`02cb8000 fffff880`02ccc000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Wed Dec 02 00:58:24 2009 (4B160200)
fffff880`02ccc000 fffff880`02d1d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02d1d000 fffff880`02d29000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02d29000 fffff880`02d34000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02d34000 fffff880`02dab000   IDSVia64 IDSVia64.sys Tue Oct 27 17:32:54 2009 (4AE76706)
fffff880`02dab000 fffff880`02dda000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`02dda000 fffff880`02df5000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03a8a000 fffff880`03acf000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`03acf000 fffff880`03ad8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03ade000 fffff880`03b54000   SYMTDIV  SYMTDIV.SYS  Thu Nov 19 21:21:24 2009 (4B05FD24)
fffff880`03b54000 fffff880`03b8a000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Thu Aug 13 18:28:21 2009 (4A849385)
fffff880`03b8a000 fffff880`03bb0000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03bb0000 fffff880`03bc4000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`03bc4000 fffff880`03bd3000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03bd3000 fffff880`03bf0000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03bf0000 fffff880`03bff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03c25000 fffff880`03c9b000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri May 21 17:44:45 2010 (4BF6FECD)
fffff880`03c9b000 fffff880`03cc0000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri May 21 17:44:45 2010 (4BF6FECD)
fffff880`03cc0000 fffff880`03ccf000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03ccf000 fffff880`03d52000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d52000 fffff880`03d70000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03d70000 fffff880`03dc7000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Mar 04 08:42:52 2010 (4B8FB8DC)
fffff880`03dc7000 fffff880`03de5000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03de5000 fffff880`03dfb000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03e24000 fffff880`03e2f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e2f000 fffff880`03e85000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03e85000 fffff880`03e96000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e96000 fffff880`03ea3000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`03ea3000 fffff880`03f97000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03f97000 fffff880`03fdd000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03fdd000 fffff880`03fec000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`03fec000 fffff880`03ff8000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03ff8000 fffff880`03fff000   lmimirr  lmimirr.sys  Tue Apr 10 18:32:45 2007 (461C108D)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04217000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04217000 fffff880`04255000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Wed Oct 14 23:35:12 2009 (4AD69870)
fffff880`04255000 fffff880`04265000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04265000 fffff880`04271000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04271000 fffff880`0430d000   ccHPx64  ccHPx64.sys  Fri Aug 21 19:01:40 2009 (4A8F2754)
fffff880`0430d000 fffff880`0431e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0431e000 fffff880`043c5000   BHDrvx64 BHDrvx64.sys Wed Nov 25 00:09:37 2009 (4B0CBC11)
fffff880`043c5000 fffff880`043eb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`043eb000 fffff880`043f6000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0443d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0443d000 fffff880`04442200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04443000 fffff880`0444f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0444f000 fffff880`04458000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0445b000 fffff880`0449e000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`0449e000 fffff880`044b0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`044b0000 fffff880`044cd000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`044cd000 fffff880`044dc000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`044dc000 fffff880`044ddf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`044de000 fffff880`0451a000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 21:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`0451a000 fffff880`04574000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04574000 fffff880`04589000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04589000 fffff880`045e5000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`045e5000 fffff880`045f3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`045f3000 fffff880`045ff000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0481d000 fffff880`0482c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0482c000 fffff880`0482d480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0482e000 fffff880`04d50000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri Apr 24 06:51:57 2009 (49F199CD)
fffff880`04d50000 fffff880`04dfd000   ltmdm64  ltmdm64.sys  Wed Mar 08 09:28:58 2006 (440EEA2A)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e86000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Wed Dec 02 00:55:48 2009 (4B160164)
fffff880`04e86000 fffff880`04eb7000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`04eb7000 fffff880`04eedd80   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Tue Jan 26 22:04:58 2010 (4B5FAD5A)
fffff880`04ef9000 fffff880`04f62000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`04f62000 fffff880`04ffa000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05820000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Wed May 05 01:28:11 2010 (4BE101EB)
fffff880`05839000 fffff880`059ee000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Wed May 05 01:35:11 2010 (4BE1038F)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`0033f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`05820000 fffff880`0582a000   atdcm64a.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`059f0000 fffff880`059f8000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`059ee000 fffff880`059f0000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05835000 fffff880`05838000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05833000 fffff880`05835000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05831000 fffff880`05833000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05829000 fffff880`05831000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05825000 fffff880`05827000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05827000 fffff880`05829000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05822000 fffff880`05825000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05820000 fffff880`05822000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03d70000 fffff880`03dc7000   Rt64win7.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04e86000 fffff880`04ef7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04e86000 fffff880`04ef7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04e86000 fffff880`04ef7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01980000 fffff880`0198e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0198e000 fffff880`0199a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019a3000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019a3000 fffff880`019b6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
1: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04217000 fffff880`04255000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Wed Oct 14 23:35:12 2009 (4AD69870)
fffff880`00f3a000 fffff880`00f91000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03de5000 fffff880`03dfb000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04217000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00dda000 fffff880`00de5000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e81000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00db0000 fffff880`00dda000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0482e000 fffff880`04d50000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri Apr 24 06:51:57 2009 (49F199CD)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019f0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0431e000 fffff880`043c5000   BHDrvx64 BHDrvx64.sys Wed Nov 25 00:09:37 2009 (4B0CBC11)
fffff880`0430d000 fffff880`0431e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`021c4000 fffff880`021e2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`04271000 fffff880`0430d000   ccHPx64  ccHPx64.sys  Fri Aug 21 19:01:40 2009 (4A8F2754)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`019b6000 fffff880`019e0000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cc6000 fffff880`00d86000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01950000 fffff880`01980000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c68000 fffff880`00cc6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01470000 fffff880`014e3000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04255000 fffff880`04265000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01980000 fffff880`0198e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ccf000 fffff880`03d52000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03d52000 fffff880`03d70000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03cc0000 fffff880`03ccf000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0193a000 fffff880`01950000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c3c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0444f000 fffff880`04458000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`045f3000 fffff880`045ff000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0198e000 fffff880`019a1000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04443000 fffff880`0444f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03ea3000 fffff880`03f97000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03f97000 fffff880`03fdd000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03c25000 fffff880`03c9b000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Fri May 21 17:44:45 2010 (4BF6FECD)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05820000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Wed May 05 01:28:11 2010 (4BE101EB)
fffff880`03c9b000 fffff880`03cc0000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Fri May 21 17:44:45 2010 (4BF6FECD)
fffff880`05839000 fffff880`059ee000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Wed May 05 01:35:11 2010 (4BE1038F)
fffff880`01113000 fffff880`01127000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01059000 fffff880`010a5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`014f4000 fffff880`014fe000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01900000 fffff880`0193a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`03e96000 fffff880`03ea3000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02809000 fffff800`02852000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04589000 fffff880`045e5000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`02116000 fffff880`0212f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Oct 20 23:27:07 2009 (4ADE7F8B)
fffff880`0212f000 fffff880`02137080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`02108000 fffff880`02116000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`02000000 fffff880`020c8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`01900000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03dc7000 fffff880`03de5000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02d34000 fffff880`02dab000   IDSVia64 IDSVia64.sys Tue Oct 27 17:32:54 2009 (4AE76706)
fffff880`02c91000 fffff880`02cb8000   Ironx64  Ironx64.SYS  Wed Nov 25 18:04:17 2009 (4B0DB7F1)
fffff880`03bf0000 fffff880`03bff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02138000 fffff880`02146000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bd5000 fffff800`00bdf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0445b000 fffff880`0449e000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013e7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`011c0000 fffff880`011eb000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:06:52 2009 (4B21E17C)
fffff880`0443d000 fffff880`04442200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02197000 fffff880`021ac000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03ff8000 fffff880`03fff000   lmimirr  lmimirr.sys  Tue Apr 10 18:32:45 2007 (461C108D)
fffff880`02ae6000 fffff880`02af9000   LMIRfsDriver LMIRfsDriver.sys Mon Jul 14 12:26:56 2008 (487B7E50)
fffff880`04d50000 fffff880`04dfd000   ltmdm64  ltmdm64.sys  Wed Mar 08 09:28:58 2006 (440EEA2A)
fffff880`02153000 fffff880`02176000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c47000 fffff880`00c54000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`03fdd000 fffff880`03fec000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`045e5000 fffff880`045f3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0481d000 fffff880`0482c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02146000 fffff880`02153000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d96000 fffff880`00db0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`021e2000 fffff880`021fa000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02a41000 fffff880`02a6e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`02a6e000 fffff880`02abc000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`02abc000 fffff880`02adf000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`015f0000 fffff880`015fb000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00fa4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01162000 fffff880`011c0000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02d29000 fffff880`02d34000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`018e5000 fffff880`018f7000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014fe000 fffff880`015f0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04265000 fffff880`04271000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02dab000 fffff880`02dda000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04574000 fffff880`04589000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03bc4000 fffff880`03bd3000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03a8a000 fffff880`03acf000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f8000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02d1d000 fffff880`02d29000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02852000 fffff800`02e2e000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`013cd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019e9000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03b8a000 fffff880`03bb0000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00ff9000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fa4000 fffff880`00fd7000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Oct 17 05:26:25 2009 (4AD98DC1)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00d86000 fffff880`00d96000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`014e3000 fffff880`014f4000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`02af9000 fffff880`02b9f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0443d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c54000 fffff880`00c68000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`02adf000 fffff880`02ae6000   RaInfo   RaInfo.sys   Fri Jan 04 13:57:14 2008 (477E818A)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`02dda000 fffff880`02df5000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02ccc000 fffff880`02d1d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`043eb000 fffff880`043f6000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01835000 fffff880`0183e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`01847000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01847000 fffff880`01850000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018ab000 fffff880`018e5000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`021ac000 fffff880`021c4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03d70000 fffff880`03dc7000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Mar 04 08:42:52 2010 (4B8FB8DC)
fffff880`04eb7000 fffff880`04eedd80   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Tue Jan 26 22:04:58 2010 (4B5FAD5A)
fffff880`02b9f000 fffff880`02baa000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03fec000 fffff880`03ff8000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03bd3000 fffff880`03bf0000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018ab000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e86000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Wed Dec 02 00:55:48 2009 (4B160164)
fffff880`02cb8000 fffff880`02ccc000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Wed Dec 02 00:58:24 2009 (4B160200)
fffff880`04f62000 fffff880`04ffa000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`04ef9000 fffff880`04f62000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`02baa000 fffff880`02bd7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`0482c000 fffff880`0482d480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`010a5000 fffff880`01113000   SYMDS64  SYMDS64.SYS  Mon Aug 17 19:35:30 2009 (4A89E942)
fffff880`01127000 fffff880`01162000   SYMEFA64 SYMEFA64.SYS Mon Nov 23 20:35:40 2009 (4B0B386C)
fffff880`03b54000 fffff880`03b8a000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Thu Aug 13 18:28:21 2009 (4A849385)
fffff880`03ade000 fffff880`03b54000   SYMTDIV  SYMTDIV.SYS  Thu Nov 19 21:21:24 2009 (4B05FD24)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02bd7000 fffff880`02be9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0104a000 fffff880`01057000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c7d000 fffff880`02c91000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`043c5000 fffff880`043eb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0449e000 fffff880`044b0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`020d0000 fffff880`020ed000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`044dc000 fffff880`044ddf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03e85000 fffff880`03e96000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0451a000 fffff880`04574000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03e24000 fffff880`03e2f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e2f000 fffff880`03e85000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`044cd000 fffff880`044dc000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`020ed000 fffff880`02108000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`00fd7000 fffff880`00fe4000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019f0000 fffff880`019fe000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01825000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`01470000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01857000 fffff880`018a3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Sep 15 22:18:49 2009 (4AB04B09)
fffff880`044de000 fffff880`0451a000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 21:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`03bb0000 fffff880`03bc4000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`044b0000 fffff880`044cd000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`02c26000 fffff880`02c7c180   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:38 2009 (4AB97AB6)
fffff880`00de5000 fffff880`00e00000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01825000 fffff880`01835000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e87000 fffff880`00f2b000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2b000 fffff880`00f3a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03acf000 fffff880`03ad8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`0033f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00f91000 fffff880`00f9a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02176000 fffff880`02197000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04e86000 fffff880`04eb7000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`05820000 fffff880`0582a000   atdcm64a.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`059f0000 fffff880`059f8000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`059ee000 fffff880`059f0000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05835000 fffff880`05838000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05833000 fffff880`05835000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05831000 fffff880`05833000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05829000 fffff880`05831000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05825000 fffff880`05827000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05827000 fffff880`05829000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05822000 fffff880`05825000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05820000 fffff880`05822000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03d70000 fffff880`03dc7000   Rt64win7.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04e86000 fffff880`04ef7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04e86000 fffff880`04ef7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04e86000 fffff880`04ef7000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01980000 fffff880`0198e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0198e000 fffff880`0199a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019a3000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019a3000 fffff880`019b6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

 
 

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

pat mcgroin said:


> I havent forgot about you.
> I was sick for a couple of days and didnt get on.
> 
> On my system W7 32bit pro the Virtual machine is not a default selection.
> ...


Pat, sorry to hear that..I hope you feel better?

Virtual Disk status "stopped".


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Jcgriff2,

Thank you for taking the time to help out.

I removed Orb as well and nothing seems to change! A couple of my replies below in red.

Thank s again,

Mac




jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Remove NIS/ N360 with Norton Removal Tool if not already done.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run Driver Verifier.

http://jcgriff2.com/Driver_Verifier.htm

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Run Driver Verifier.
> 
> http://jcgriff2.com/Driver_Verifier.htm
> 
> ...


Hi jcgriff2,

It crashed 2 times since yesterday with verifier running but there are no dump file in c:\windows\minidump!


----------

